# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Как правильно астроить Glut

## chaach

Помогите пожалуйста,я почти все испробовал,никак не  могу настроить Glut,ток если можно обьясняйте шаг за шагом.Я скачал glut-3.7.6-bin,разархировал,поместил файлы соответственно в  C:/windows/system32,    C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include,   и   C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\lib,скачал OpenGL и инсталировал,что  мне еще надо сделать чтобы программа работала,при компильяции на экран выводит fatal error C1083: Не удается открыть файл include: GL/glut.h: No such file or directory

----------

